# Used Car Dealer Recommendations



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We'd like to buy a used 4x4. Budget isn't too high (under 50k). I realize I can buy from Dubizzle, but we're still new here and we'd like to have the dealer help us take care of registration, insurance, etc.

Any recommendations for "honest" dealers? Is that an oxymoron? Well, any recommendations for dealers with whom you had a good experience? 

And while we're at it- any recommendations for good 4x4s? We probably wouldn't be putting that much mileage on it. No major off-roading, but we'd like to be able to drive up on the beach or a camp site. Mostly looking for reliability, space, and comfort. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I got my car from Al Futtaim automall. It was still under manufacturer's warranty but for older cars, Al Futtaim also provides a 1 year warranty.

4x4 Motors on SZR also sell used 4x4. Can't comment on the service though as I haven't used them.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Same here, got mine with Al Futtaim too, check their website for models and prices, etc. Most reliable used cars [ Al-Futtaim Automall ] their listings tend to be quite accurate on reflecting what cars they really have. They do the registration for you and will provide insurance options too although to be honest both processes are pretty straightforward.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Avoid 4x4 at all costs, bunch of crooks.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi I understand its a bit late and don't wanna be that n00b who digs ups all old and dead threads ! But avoid all dealers as there is no such things as a honest dealer. 

Registration, insurance etc etc is pretty simple. And give me a chime here if you need any further assitance in this matter. 

Under 50k is very doable if you don't mind an oldish car and 4x4 is the way to go here.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Hi I understand its a bit late and don't wanna be that n00b who digs ups all old and dead threads.


well , you're


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

desertdude said:


> And St kitts and Moldova ! Seriously mate !!!


I am being creative


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

lol - stupid question. Can you find decent cars here for like $3000-4000 USD? I know its not the US but there you can find a decent little Honda or Nissan for about $3k. Model years 1995-2000 or so. Just something cheap and old to get around in. Right now Im paying about $1000 a month to rent my vehicle from Budget Rent a Car


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> lol - stupid question. Can you find decent cars here for like $3000-4000 USD? I know its not the US but there you can find a decent little Honda or Nissan for about $3k. Model years 1995-2000 or so. Just something cheap and old to get around in. Right now Im paying about $1000 a month to rent my vehicle from Budget Rent a Car


You should be able to find something cheap like that. Search around on Dubizzle, there's plenty of cheap cars.


----------



## kudubai (Nov 23, 2010)

justlooking said:


> We'd like to buy a used 4x4. Budget isn't too high (under 50k). I realize I can buy from Dubizzle, but we're still new here and we'd like to have the dealer help us take care of registration, insurance, etc.
> 
> Any recommendations for "honest" dealers? Is that an oxymoron? Well, any recommendations for dealers with whom you had a good experience?
> 
> ...


I am sure you will get loads of recommendations... here's my two bit...
Use only Al Futtaim Automall. The rest (even the SZR big names) are totally undependable.
Considering the market situation, you can get some really good bargains. Wear you discount shoes when you do this dance!


----------

